# Keita al Monaco. Ufficiale.



## admin (29 Agosto 2017)

Il Monaco ha ufficializzato l'ingaggio di Keita dalla Lazio. Accordo fino al 2022. Acquisto da 30 milioni di euro più 5 milioni di bonus.


----------



## Guglielmo90 (29 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il Monaco ha ufficializzato l'ingaggio di Keita dalla Lazio. Accordo fino al 2022. Acquisto da 30 milioni di euro più 5 milioni di bonus.



Mica non veniva perché voleva solo la Juve?


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (29 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il Monaco ha ufficializzato l'ingaggio di Keita dalla Lazio. Accordo fino al 2022. Acquisto da 30 milioni di euro più 5 milioni di bonus.



Mi aspettavo saltasse tutto grazie alle mega mafiate della Rube, bene così.
Evidentemente cercava tanti bei soldini e a Montecarlo e in Côte d'Azur potrà spassarsela a dovere tra bollicine, escort e Bentley.
Che testaccia.


----------



## Igniorante (29 Agosto 2017)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> Mica non veniva perché voleva solo la Juve?



Hanno pagato Calenda, dai... Mirabelli lo fece capire chiaramente


----------



## hiei87 (29 Agosto 2017)

Capolavoro di marotta, che gli ha fatto credere per tutta l'estate di volerlo portare alla juve, solo per non farlo andare dai rivali.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (29 Agosto 2017)

Sono contento che non sia andato altrove in Italia, per lo meno.


----------



## Aron (29 Agosto 2017)

Non è venuto da noi, ma Fassone e Mirabelli per me hanno fatto di tutto per impedire di mandarlo alle dirette rivali (non a caso nella cessione di Keita al Monaco è coinvolto Mendes).


----------



## Pit96 (29 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il Monaco ha ufficializzato l'ingaggio di Keita dalla Lazio. Accordo fino al 2022. Acquisto da 30 milioni di euro più 5 milioni di bonus.



È finitaaaaaaa!

Comunque complimenti a Lotito, alla fine ha fatto circa 55M tra Keita e Biglia. Alla fine aveva ragione lui


----------



## Igniorante (29 Agosto 2017)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Capolavoro di marotta, che gli ha fatto credere per tutta l'estate di volerlo portare alla juve, solo per non farlo andare dai rivali.



Beh è vero anche e soprattutto l'inverso, i gobbi tirchi e infami lo volevano per due lire, Lotito invece gliel'ha messo dove non batte il sole.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (29 Agosto 2017)

l'ammetto domani mi divertirò a stuzzicare gli Juventini 
che facevano gli arroganti con frasi come
"tanto viene a Gennaio (xkè tonti e nn sanno di cosa parlano XD) x 0 euro!!! ecc.. 
(insulti/prese in giro a Lotito e tifosi avversari che commentavano) 

mi sa che me la godo..
figurati se stava 1 anno in tribuna x voi!!!


----------



## emamilan99 (29 Agosto 2017)

dispiace perchè era l'estrno sinistro perfetto per noi..


----------



## hiei87 (29 Agosto 2017)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Beh è vero anche e soprattutto l'inverso, i gobbi tirchi e infami lo volevano per due lire, Lotito invece gliel'ha messo dove non batte il sole.



Sì, ma, avendo Cuadrado, Dybala, Mandzukic, Douglas, Bernardeschi e Pjaca che possono giocare in quel ruolo, penso lo avrebbero comunque preso più per toglierlo agli altri che per necessità...


----------



## Now i'm here (29 Agosto 2017)

va alla juve a zero, come witsel  

ennesimo capolavoro di lotito. 
a noi ci ha sempre schifato, quindi inutile avere rimpianti. 

sarebbe stato titolarissimo, ma pace, è andata così. 
con la testa che ha, non mi sorprenderebbe un suo fail, anche se il campionato francese è ridicolo.


----------



## emamilan99 (29 Agosto 2017)

Lemar
keita
Rony Lopes
Boschilia
Ghezzal
Mboula

Il monaco cosa se ne fa di 6 esterni?


----------



## addox (29 Agosto 2017)

È la rube che non l'ha fatto venire al Milan o è il Milan che non l'ha fatto andare alla rube? O forse è Lui che ha schifato entrambi? Ai posteri.......


----------



## Ragnet_7 (29 Agosto 2017)

A questo punto meglio all'estero che ai Gobbi o peggio ancora all'Inter.


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (30 Agosto 2017)

Che ambizione...

Andare a giocare in un campionato di terza categoria... 

Mah...


----------



## pazzomania (30 Agosto 2017)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> Mica non veniva perché voleva solo la Juve?



Non mi piace dirlo, ma io ve l' avevo detto miliardi di volte


----------



## diavoloINme (30 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il Monaco ha ufficializzato l'ingaggio di Keita dalla Lazio. Accordo fino al 2022. Acquisto da 30 milioni di euro più 5 milioni di bonus.



Solo un tamarro della sua portata poteva fare una scelta del genere : all'apice della carriera andare a giocare nel campionato francese, al monaco.
Fosse stato il psg avrei potuto capire.
Oltretutto i monegaschi si sono pure bruciati il 'miracolo scudetto' lo scorso anno.
Chiaramente la chiave di tutto era calenda, ora ha trovato chi l'ha accontentato.


----------



## Casnop (30 Agosto 2017)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Solo un tamarro della sua portata poteva fare una scelta del genere : all'apice della carriera andare a giocare nel campionato francese, al monaco.
> Fosse stato il psg avrei potuto capire.
> Oltretutto i monegaschi si sono pure bruciati il 'miracolo scudetto' lo scorso anno.
> Chiaramente la chiave di tutto era calenda, ora ha trovato chi l'ha accontentato.


È così, Profeta. A conti fatti, il Monaco semplicemente pareggia l'offerta sul cartellino che fu fatta a suo tempo dal Milan, parola di Lotito. Probabilmente Mirabelli avrebbe del pari accontentato il giocatore sull'ingaggio. La differenza, lo sappiamo, l'ha fatta l'offerta a Calenda. Chiave di volta era, chiave di volta è stata. Peccato, ma rimane l'augurio per la sua carriera.


----------



## uolfetto (30 Agosto 2017)

sto campionato francese che secondo voi farebbe così schifo nel giro di 2/3 anni passa quello italiano se continua questo andazzo


----------



## smallball (30 Agosto 2017)

ennesimo capolavoro finanziario di Lotito che ottiene la massima cifra possibile per il giocatore...chapeau


----------

